# Save a Pretzel for the Gas Jets



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/BhDhDRvHaGs​


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Epic BLR was epic.
Many lols were had.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to watch these or else there's no way I could I deal with the constant political discussions that I'm forced to be involved with.


----------

